# Daiwa baitcaster replacement parts



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have an old Daiwa baitcaster reel that I lost the cap to the spool tension cap and I need to find a replacement. Does anyone have a good site for finding replacement parts and also for parts listing (schematics). I don't have the model number available right now. I went to the Daiwa site and they did not have a very good diagram listing at all.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Try this out:

http://www.fishingreelparts.com/


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I can't get any of the links to work on that site.

I have tried a couple of other links but have not had luck on finding the schematics.

I went to the ReelDr web site but it does not seem to have Daiwa.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

http://southwesternparts.com/frames.asp

Choose "Reel Parts" from left and then Daiwa in the pull down box.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

crappiebub said:


> http://southwesternparts.com/frames.asp
> 
> Choose "Reel Parts" from left and then Daiwa in the pull down box.


 That link has a pretty thorough list or (hopefully) of schematics. I will get the model number and cross my fingers.

Thanks!


----------



## Doc Reel Good (Feb 9, 2005)

I suggest Sponsky's in Pa. They are an authorized Daiwa service center.
1-814-948-6970, closed Sunday and Wednesday. Tell 'em Erie Reel Works
sent ya.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The Southwestern Parts & Service had a nice schematic and a very handy system to order. You can pull up the schematic PDF which included the part number. On the right side of the screen you can add the parts to you shopping cart. Pretty slick.

The only problem was that the cap I am looking for is included in a kit and I had to contact them to inquire about it. Hopefully they will get with me quickly though. There prices seemed very reasonable based on the individual prices listed. I would hope that the kit prices will follow that same price listing. The cap itself was listed as only $.60.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Sponsky's wins!

I called the number for Sponsky and talked to a very pleasant lady. She took down my parts and phone number. She called me back in a about 20 minutes to say they had the parts (cap and spacer) for $2.50 plus another dollar to ship. I knew I was not going to beat that. She is sending it out with an invoice included. Talk about great service!


----------

